# Ref; Sucklebuster 1836 Beef Rub Review



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 20, 2018)

Sucklebuster's 1836 Prime Beef Rub

I'll preface this with I am not a paid reviewer, and this is merely done out of passion for some good BBQ! Now onto the Review!:


Well the good folk down in Texas at Sucklebusters actually sent me two rubs, one I already reviewed and the second I held off on until now. I present to you their 1836 Beef Rub!

Now before we get into the review it self I'd like to point out I am using a chuck roast for my beef base and in honor of this being a Texan rub I got out the Mesquite pellets to smoke it! Onwards to the review!

Appearance: If SPOG married a rowdy cousin this must be it. Big old pepper kernels in there, and a reddish tint. It's a a rough consistency, but some how it seems to fit the beef rub family. You want a bold rub for beef, it can take it. And this is aggressive from the get go.

Smell: Predominately I detected the pepper and a faintly sweet note of the Paprika. It's hard to get past the urge to sneeze with the pepper as it were. This one is all about the taste.

Taste: Now this is where things got interesting. Despite it reading like a variation of SPOG, I couldn't really taste it having salt. What I picked up on the initial sample is that black pepper, but as you let it sit on your tongue and dissolve, you pick up a faint sweetness and to finish a more peppery note. Maybe chipotle? I'm guessing this is a 'If you ask, they still ain't telling' secret spice blend!

As always, a big thanks to the crew at Sucklebusters for these samples and a reminder their products are MSG Free!

Now for the post cooking taste test:

Well again, I'm still getting the hang of chuckies, and despite following a step by step for the most part by Bear, I pulled it early. So it was half ready to come apart, and in parts just not quite there. Well, still good for putting on some bread with some of the foil juices!

This is an ultra peppery rub woah! I mean the bark it self is just like an intense black pepper, but when you combine it with a full on bite with beef, it's the perfect balance. You got the warmth from the peppers, but the beef shines through! I'd say this is a good one! If you used it on a full brisket, you'd have an amazing balance, even concentrated as it were on a chuck roast, it certainly doesn't overpower. You know you got a good piece of beef under that bark!

PS: I did Wrap this, my Chuckie game isn't as good as my pork game, still learning the little tricks! Sorry for the pictures if some turned out bad!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow, Tom! Great review!
That is some seriously course rub!
My kind of pepper appearance though.
Around here, I have to hide anything that remotely appears hot.
I put a 1/4 tsp of cyan in my signature rib paint and got called on it. :(
They ate it, but a lot of sniping.
I like when you can read the writin on the rub. And it sez, "Pow! Right in the kisser!"


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm with you Sonny, this coarse grind is the best. I can tell you this..the au jus soaked bread was good. Just wish I had my chuckie game down for getting it right when to put it in, when to pull..

Though maybe being hungry lead to a bit of an early pull ...but hey, half was ready to come apart, other half is like tender pot roast, can't complain either way!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm with you Sonny, this coarse grind is the best. I can tell you this..the au jus soaked bread was good. Just wish I had my chuckie game down for getting it right when to put it in, when to pull..
> 
> Though maybe being hungry lead to a bit of an early pull ...but hey, half was ready to come apart, other half is like tender pot roast, can't complain either way!



If it isn't exactly like you would like it to be, you can think about how to change it up next time.
If it is cooking uneven, what about rotating halfway through? Or more?
It looks great to me, Tom!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2018)

When I was just a youngin my mother never made au jus. We soaked up the meat juice from cutting board with a slice of wonder bread and called it blood bread. Man there wasn't much of it but it tasted great. Did you foil your chuckie Tom? 

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 20, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> When I was just a youngin my mother never made au jus. We soaked up the meat juice from cutting board with a slice of wonder bread and called it blood bread. Man there wasn't much of it but it tasted great. Did you foil your chuckie Tom?
> 
> Chris


I did. I just took it out of the foil for the picture, I added the juices in after that picture and cut it up and we basically ladeled the juice onto bread with the meat and some nice good veggies.




SonnyE said:


> If it isn't exactly like you would like it to be, you can think about how to change it up next time.
> If it is cooking uneven, what about rotating halfway through? Or more?
> It looks great to me, Tom!


I pulled at 203f IT to be fair. I knew I shouldn't have, but it worked out well. I mean I didn't think I could get the chuck roast to resemble brisket..might use the left overs for poor man brisket and eggs for brekkie!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2018)

TKRFV, Good review of what sounds like a good rub.


----------

